# Vinyl wrap for iStick.



## Jakey (2/2/15)

Hi guys so wamt to pimp out my istick, any idea where I can get my hands on cool vinyl wraps for the box or do u think printing a design on normal glossy sticker paper would suffice?


----------



## BillW (3/2/15)

Try jwraps.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (3/2/15)

Arent they based outa SA, dnt wanna be paying a crapload if I can do it here at a lesser price


----------



## Frank Zef (3/2/15)

The car guys at Boksburg flea market sell all sorts of vinyl wrapping at very affordable prices. I think I paid R80 for a piece of carbon fibre look wrapping that is about the size of a queen size bed and about R100 for a sticker bomb look wrapping of the same size. 
All you need is scissors, a hair dryer and a bit of patience to wrap your box. 

Edit:
Attached a pic of my wrapped Apollo







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (3/2/15)

Cool thanks man. Will check em out. And when it comes time to take it off? Does it peel off quite easily, or have u not gotten to that point yet


----------



## Jakey (3/2/15)

looks sick IMO

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (3/2/15)

Frank Zef said:


> The car guys at Boksburg flea market sell all sorts of vinyl wrapping at very affordable prices. I think I paid R80 for a piece of carbon fibre look wrapping that is about the size of a queen size bed and about R100 for a sticker bomb look wrapping of the same size.
> All you need is scissors, a hair dryer and a bit of patience to wrap your box.
> 
> Edit:
> ...


Awesome job


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## Frank Zef (3/2/15)

Jakey said:


> Cool thanks man. Will check em out. And when it comes time to take it off? Does it peel off quite easily, or have u not gotten to that point yet



Removal is very easy, it peels off nice and clean.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jakey (3/2/15)

ok so nevermimd, scanned a painting my baby did, printed on a sticker and Bam!!! Im done￼ ￼

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## MurderDoll (3/2/15)

Jakey said:


> View attachment 20734
> ok so nevermimd, scanned a painting my baby did, printed on a sticker and Bam!!! Im done￼ ￼




Looks epic!
Better than any designed decal by a long shot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (3/2/15)

Tha


Zodd said:


> Looks epic!
> Better than any designed decal by a long shot!


 thanks dude. Cost me 20 bucks. Well worth it. Learned some lessons so when it wears out.... Do it again


----------



## MurderDoll (3/2/15)

Jakey said:


> Tha
> thanks dude. Cost me 20 bucks. Well worth it. Learned some lessons so when it wears out.... Do it again




Cant beat that!
For the price of a Pie, you have an IStick that is absolutely unique to you. Plus an awesome reminder every time you pick it up.


----------



## Guunie (3/2/15)

That gives me an amazing idea! My 2 year old daughter did a press painting that looks like a wicked abstract dragon head. Think I might use that on my custom box mod

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (3/2/15)

Guunie said:


> That gives me an amazing idea! My 2 year old daughter did a press painting that looks like a wicked abstract dragon head. Think I might use that on my custom box mod


My boys 2 as well. U gna have fun doin it. Print it on a glossy sticker. Seems ro be holding well so far.


----------



## Guunie (3/2/15)

Think I will use something like a clear coat or modge podge to make it juice resistant

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jakey (6/2/15)

@Raslin heres some pics


----------



## Jakey (6/2/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

